

Contenture is No More - huhtenberg
http://www.contenture.com/

======
huhtenberg
It was an exceptionally simple and bright idea - pay to opt out of seeing ads
on participating sites - and it is really sad to see them shutting down.

" _Without any large publishers, the economics just don't work._ "

~~~
nopassrecover
Wouldn't "how are you going to get websites on-board?" be the number one
question that any investor or founder would need answered?

------
swombat
I'm sad to say I'm not very surprised by this. The problems involved in this
kind of start-up are not technical, and this was a mostly technical solution.

------
nate
Shoot. I really like this guy. And thought this was clever. Is it too soon to
quit? Or is this really sucking down too much time and money to keep it goin?

